# 1996 Fleetwood Bigbody's wiring harnesses are different!



## BlackDawg (Dec 2, 2003)

Just wanted to put this out there for when folks do a search like I did and get several different and wrong ansewrs. 
The 1996 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham Big-Body came with head units w/ integrated amps. The wiring harness that stereo shops will try to sell you is WRONG and completely useless! There is no wiring to run to the trunk! You can either splice up your factory radio harness (what I did) or look for some other similar GM harness.


----------



## BlackDawg (Dec 2, 2003)

If you need the color-codes for the speaker wires:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Take the harness off side of factory stereo .someone already posted how to pictures


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Oops it was you lol


----------



## BlackDawg (Dec 2, 2003)

man I went through thick and thin trying to figure this shit out. Wasted money on a wiring kit that I didn't need, and Punk Ass Best-Buy changed their return policy to 10 days! I was hot as fish grease! Just trying to help anyone else avoid this mistake. I love my 1996 Fleetwood though ;=)


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

I have a service manual like what was posted. I wired everything up but both fused power wires on the blue harness are constant 12v. Cant find switched 12v for the yellow wire. The factory stereo had to have switched 12v


----------



## TheBlackCar (Oct 4, 2010)

Black dawg, Did your caddy have the Bose system or have an antenna behind the radio?


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

CoupeDTS said:


> I have a service manual like what was posted. I wired everything up but both fused power wires on the blue harness are constant 12v. Cant find switched 12v for the yellow wire. The factory stereo had to have switched 12v


I think one of them is the one that keeps the radio playing when the cars turned off till you open the doors.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

I had thought of that. But it still doesnt shut off. Maybe one of the other grounds also needs hooked up too or somethin.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

That aux ground wire maybe. All i hooked up was the main ground, the 2 fused wires and the antenna wire. Didnt mess with illumination or the aux ground


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

What's up homies can someone message me whatever you got on harness.


----------



## BlackDawg (Dec 2, 2003)

bump for reference


----------

